# Sand hopper



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I've kind of dropped off the radar. A few of you have asked what I've been working on lately. In between work and preaching, the past few months it seems like whatever hobby time I've had has been spent on making up kits for other people. Well, here's what I've been working on for myself:


























(Cat not to scale)

The prototype:











In case you're wondering, this WILL NOT be offered as a kit. I only ran enough photoetch for what I wanted to build.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

SO!! You are alive and well. and not wasting time. 

I guess this MAY be showing up in GRYs some time??? 

I am on bended knee before your great ness.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope, no articles, no photos, no instructions. This one is just for me.


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

LOVE the giant cat ! But gotta ask, Don't the neighbors complain?










Hopper looks awesome as well. How did you get the "wrinkles" in the sides? 


Bill


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wildbill001 on 11/08/2008 10:05 AM
LOVE the giant cat ! But gotta ask, Don't the neighbors complain?










Hopper looks awesome as well. How did you get the "wrinkles" in the sides? 


Bill 






An excellent model, Burl!

Bill, 


Burl has an article in the August GR describing his weathering techniques.

-Brian


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill: it's the same technique I used here: http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=45880

BTW, if anyone knows how to model a sand load the cat can't bury tootsie rolls in, please let me know.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 2, 2008)

Those wrinkled side really make a difference. If it hadn't been for the cat it gives a very realistic touch. Not that the rest isn't excellent but it is the first time that I find the sides "lifelike": not flat as a mirror or beaten up beyond "well used". Very fine job you did.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very impressive.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe I need to find a way to get up there and frame his garage so I can see his work up close and personal. 
BTY
This is the first I have ever seen a car like this, what is it used for? I know hauling sand , but in construction, road crews??


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty: they are in captive service for Lojac Inc.. Lojac owns the sand mine (2 miles up the road), and a block factory in Lebanon (~90 miles west).


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe what you need is a giant dog to keep the giant cat from depositing tootsie rolls in you sand load!


----------



## cprwatcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great... 

What parts are photoetched? 

Are there any construction photos? 

John.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

The end railings/ladders are photoetched.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Posted By Burl on 11/08/2008 10:38 AM
Bill: it's the same technique I used here: http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=45880

BTW, if anyone knows how to model a sand load the cat can't bury tootsie rolls in, please let me know. 





Burl,
Can you cast the sand then recast it to give you a cover or would the grains of sand be way to small for casting?
Another thought I had was ruff sand paper to cast the recast, that might work giving you the grain of sand texture you need.
Toad


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice and an interesting car to model. Any Idea as to the manufacture of the prototype? Later RJD


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

The manufacturer is NSC. 

Making a mold of sand shouldn't be a problem, as long as its impermeable. I'm thinking I may try mixing damp sand with a little portland cement to make a pattern. If I can do that, I should be able to make a foam-core casting... but that's all just brainstorming at this point. 

Thanks for the suggestions though.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Burl, if you have a water proof glue over there, such as Cascamite? Mix it with Bird cage sand , which is very fine. do this dry. Then use an old tea strainer and sprinkle the mix over a dampened former.


The dampening agent can even be mixed Cascamite, double the strength.

Cascamite is a powder glue that you mix with water, it used a lot in boat building. Very strong when cured.
Rod


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod: I've never heard of Cascamite. Do you happen to know if it has a US analog?


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

The closest I can find is, Trinidad







However, apparently it is made by Elmers over there. Have a look at this link, 

http://64.225.200.69/Consumer/cascamite.htm Rod


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl, 

Glad to have you back here. 

As always.....very nice job! 

Brian


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Burl 
OK ,,the big question... What do you really look like? I'm sure you don't preach in black......


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm finally making progress on getting the rest of these assembled:


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. 

Soon you will be like the NERR and trying to find places to hide these things.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work , as usual Burl!


----------



## Bob Rich (Jan 4, 2008)

Burl,

If you are using a full load of sand for weight, try burying your own surprises. I think mothballs have been used to keep cats from making the area under a porch uninhabitable. It might work on giant cats too.








Regards,
Bob Rich


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Burl... you provide us mere mortals with more inspiration than you can imagine!


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cats absolutely hate the smell of vinegar. A few drops where you don't want them around and they will avoid that area until the smell goes away.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Almost paint time...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Burl,
Now that you made 5 of these are you going to offer them as a kit?


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

if he can be persuaded to send me the drawings I will include them in the cars I'm having CNC routered from a bunch of acrylic I have. 

Andre`


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have any plans. I worked strictly from photos and dimensional data. However, you can go to http://www.steelcar.com/ and look at their specs.


----------

